

Are You An Entrepreneur Going Back To School? Attend Stanford. Here's Why. - goose77
http://www.marketing-startups.com/continuing-education/are-you-an-entrepreneur-going-back-to-school-attend-stanford-university-here%E2%80%99s-why/

======
steventruong
Unfortunately the author seems to ignore the fact that even if many wanted to,
they'd probably wouldn't be able to get accepted into Stanford. And it's
unnecessary for success.

~~~
nl
If you read carefully, it turns out he's selling MBA Application prep
services....

------
goose77
Hey guys,

Thanks for reading the post. To respond to the comments:

1\. I absolutely (100%) did not write the post to sell admissions services. It
was more to point out the impact Stanford has on Silicon Valley (Apologies if
it came off that way though).

2\. Stanford/Haas/top programs do have some great events that anyone can
attend (the entrepreneurship week at Stanford is top notch). I find these are
great because you get to meet people who are in a unique point in their lives.
I live in NYC now and the Columbia/NYU events have been great; I have never
felt left out even though I do not attend either schools.

3\. Stanford has some great lectures online; Yale/Berkeley does to. Search on
Youtube and they are not too hard to find.

------
faitswulff
Let's be frank. I'm not getting into Stanford.

With that out of the way, how can a non-student get the benefits of the
Stanford campus without actually attending?

~~~
Cmccann7
Yes you totally can. You can live by Stanford, attend the
meetups/hackatons/events that all of the stanford students are going to, and
help out with some of the entrepreneurial programs (SSE Labs, BASES, Think
Outside, etc).

~~~
zasz
If you're not a student and don't know anyone who is, don't go to a campus
event, unless it's explicitly meant for the public in general. It's sketchy.
Events are for the Stanford community unless they say otherwise.

